# Diệp Lâm Anh: "Áp lực lớn nhất với tôi là dư luận"



## Giới tính (28 Tháng bảy 2012)

[TD="class: c34"] 
_Diệp Lâm Anh_
*Nickname:*
_Cún_
_Sinh ngày*22/08/1989_
*Chiều cao:*
_1m69_
*Số đo:*
_88 - 63 - 93_
_Là cựu thành viên của nhóm nhảy Bigtoe trong 6 năm_
_Top 10 Vietnam’s next top model 2010_




6 năm là thành viên chính của nhóm Bigtoe tại Hà Nội, bất ngờ Nam tiến và lọt vào top 10 của Vietnam’s next top model, Diệp Lâm Anh một lần nữa tham gia một cuộc thi sắc đẹp - cuộc thi Miss Sport 2012. Điều gì khiến cô gái từng ấp ủ trở thành ca sĩ này lại rẽ sang một hướng khác và gần như phải bắt đầu lại từ con số 0?
_Chào Diệp Lâm Anh. Vì sao bạn lại quyết định tham dự Miss Sport 2012? Giải thưởng top 10 tại Vietnam’s next top model 2010 chẳng lẽ không giúp bạn được gì trong sự nghiệp sao?_

 Khi được biết thông tin Miss Sport sẽ được tổ chức lại sau nhiều năm vắng bóng Diệp Lâm Anh cảm thấy rất háo hức và muốn thử sức trong cuộc thi này. Ban đầu tôi không hề có ý định dự thi, chỉ đơn thuần là muốn theo dõi hành trình “tái xuất” của Miss Sport – cuộc thi mà khi còn nhỏ mình đã ao ước được tham gia. Sau nhiều lần chia sẻ với bạn bè và 
gia đình
, được mọi người động viên tinh thần và cổ vũ, tôi mới tự tin đăng ký tham gia Miss Sport với mong muốn có thêm nhiều trải nghiệm và nhiều người bạn mới.




_Diệp Lâm Anh đã chuẩn bị những gì cho bản thân để tham dự cuộc thi này?_
_*_

 Từ khi còn nhỏ tôi đã rất thích các hoạt động thể thao và văn nghệ, không bỏ sót bất kỳ một cơ hội luyện tập và tranh tài thể thao nào từ khi còn ngồi ghế nhà trường. Ngoài 6 năm gắn bó với câu lạc bộ aerobic quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội, tôi còn tham gia vào đội tuyển điền kinh của trường THCS. Năm 2003 tôi đến với hip-hop rồi gắn bó với các hoạt động thi đấu, biểu diễn trong nước và quốc tế được gần 7 năm. Có thể nói thể thao là một phần trong cuộc sống của tôi.
 Sẵn có khả năng về thể thao và vũ đạo tôi đã chuẩn bị một bài nhảy cheerleading với boom cực sôi động và khỏe khoắn. Bài tập với nhịp độ khá nhanh và một số động tác khó như hít đất, đá cắt kéo trên không... Nói thật là tôi nghỉ chơi thể thao chuyên nghiệp được hơn 2 năm rồi cho nên khi tập luyện trở lại cũng cảm thấy hơi vất vả. Tuy nhiên, hiện giờ tôi đã hoàn thành xong bài thi của mình và hứa hẹn sẽ làm thật tốt trong đêm chung kết.*



_"Thể thao là một phần trong cuộc sống của tôi"_
_Diệp Lâm Anh nhận xét thế nào về các thí sinh năm nay?_
_*_

 Năm nay Miss Sport mang đến cho tôi sự bất ngờ về chất lượng thí sinh. 35 cô gái lọt vào đêm chung kết là 35 gương mặt sáng giá, nhiều thí sinh có chiều cao vượt trội và năng khiếu thể thao rất tốt. Tôi đặc biệt ấn tượng với nhiều cái tên nổi bật cũng tham gia Miss Sport kỳ này như : Thùy Linh – cô gái vàng wushu Việt Nam đã dành nhiều huy chương vàng trên đấu trường quốc tế. Linh có gương mặt khả ái và thân thiện với mọi người. Rồi người mẫu Lan Hương, Á Khôi Người đẹp Hạ Long – Hương Thảo…
_Có áp lực nào khi Diệp Lâm Anh quyết định tham dự cuộc thi không?_

 Tham gia Miss Sport kỳ này áp lực lớn nhất đối với tôi là dư luận, nhiều người đặt câu hỏi tại sao đang theo đuổi sự nghiệp ca hát mà lại tham gia một cuộc thi sắc đẹp… Câu hỏi này quả là khó để trả lời... Tôi chỉ nghĩ đơn giản rằng con người ta ai cũng chỉ có một thời và tôi muốn không bỏ qua cơ hội này, một cuộc thi mà mình rất thích và thực sự phù hợp.
 *

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_"Tham gia cuộc thi, áp lực lớn nhất với tôi là dư luận..."_
_Các cuộc thi sắc đẹp ngày càng nhiều, vậy tại sao em chọn Miss Sport mà không phải một cuộc thi nào khác?_
_*_

 Thực sự nếu không là Hoa Khôi Thể Thao thì sẽ không có chuyện tôi tham gia vào một cuộc thi sắc đẹp đâu. Chính bởi tình yêu với thể thao đã mang tôi đến vơi cuộc thi này.*
_Bạn nghĩ sao nếu có người bảo rằng Diệp Lâm Anh đã sửa sắc đẹp rồi mà còn thi Miss Sport?_

 Trong qui chế của cuộc thi Miss Sport 2012 Hoa Khôi không được chỉnh sửa thẩm mĩ, tất cả các thí sinh cũng đã trải qua phần kiểm tra chỉ số và nhân trắc học toàn diện. Bởi vậy nếu có thông tin Diệp Lâm Anh đã chỉnh sửa sắc đẹp thì chỉ đơn giản là những nghi vấn truyền tai truyền miệng.
**
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
_Diệp Lâm Anh kỳ vọng mình sẽ đi đến đâu trong cuộc thi này? Và bạn đã có được những trải nghiệm như thế nào tại cuộc thi?_
_*_

 Đối với Miss Sport 2012 tôi kỳ vọng mình sẽ có thêm cơ hội để chứng tỏ bản thân mình bằng thực tài. Giải thưởng là điều hầu hết mọi người đều muốn nhưng với tôi nó không phải là tất cả. Quan trọng nhiều hơn là có thêm những người yêu quý và ủng hộ mình cũng như có được những người bạn mới.
 Sau Vietnam’s next top model 2010 tôi rút ra được bài học là sau mỗi cuộc thi như vậy không có giá trị nào tồn tại được mãi, duy nhất có tình bạn là sẽ duy trì và phát triển bền lâu. Vì những người cùng góp mặt trong một cuộc thi là những người có nguyện vọng và nhìn về một hướng giống nhau cho nên sau mỗi cuộc thi thế này sẽ có nhiều tình bạn gắn bó lâu dài.
_Gia đình có ai ủng hộ Diệp Lâm Anh đi thi không? Họ đã nói những gì?_
_*_

 Gia đình tôi chính là nguồn động viên , khích lệ lớn nhất để tôi quyết định tham gia Miss Sport. Dì ruột của tôi là 1 trong top 15 Miss Sport 1993 – cũng là năm đầu tiên tổ chức với tên gọi Hoa Khôi Khỏe Đẹp. Và một người vô cùng quan trọng khiến tôi quyết tâm thật nhiều đó chính là mẹ. Mẹ tôi thương yêu và kỳ vọng vào tôi rất nhiều .
 *

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_"Mẹ yêu thương và kỳ vọng vào tôi rất nhiều..."_
_Người ta bảo "hot girl" chỉ chăm chú đi sự kiện, event cũng có tiền. Có phải vậy không? Đối với Diệp Lâm Anh thì sao?_

 Tôi không phải “hot girl”. Tôi chỉ là một người mê nghệ thuật và muốn tìm nhũng cơ hội để có thể phát triển hơn nữa. Kể cả việc tôi Nam tiến sinh hoạt ca hát và một số hoạt động khác như chụp hình quảng cáo, chụp hình 
[url="http://phunuvn.net/forums/thoi-trang.133/"]thời trang
[/URL], làm vj của YanTV hay biên đạo chương trình… tất cả cũng chỉ là sở thích.
 Những công việc đó cũng giúp tôi có thu nhập và không có gì thỏa mãn hơn là được làm nhũng điều mình thích mà vẫn kiếm được tiền. Tiền không quan trọng nhưng việc kiếm tiền bằng cách lao động thực sự và dùng tiền để nuôi sở thích nghệ thuật lại quan trọng vô cùng.
_Diệp Lâm Anh chọn nghề người mẫu vì nghề này dễ hái ra tiền hay vì bạn tự thấy mình xinh đẹp?_
*
 Tôi chọn làm nghệ thuật và người mẫu cũng là một giá trị mà tôi mong muốn đạt được. Có lẽ không có tiêu chuẩn chính xác nào cho nghề người mẫu vì không diễn catwalk cũng có thể chụp hình 
thời trang
... Người mẫu có tiếng thì dễ có cơ hội kiếm nhiều tiền, còn lại thì cũng khá khắc nghiệt. Cho nên, với tôi, nghề người mẫu không dễ dàng gì mà hái ra tiền. Hiện tại tôi cũng chỉ tham gia chụp hinh 
thời trang
 cho tạp chí và chụp hình quảng cáo cho một số nhãn hiệu mà thôi.
_Cám ơn Diệp Lâm Anh. Chúc bạn sẽ giành được giải thưởng xứng đáng tại cuộc thi lần này!_


----------

